
Elon Musk thinks we need a 'popular uprising' against the fossil fuel industry - doener
http://uk.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-popular-uprising-climate-change-fossil-fuels-2016-11?r=US&IR=T
======
J-dawg
My attitude to the fossil fuel industry always used to be something along the
lines of: "we know it's bad, but we all fly in planes and put petrol in our
cars, so it's not fair to blame everything on the oil companies."

I've since discovered just how much effort these companies put into lobbying
and spreading disinformation. I feel like people's attitudes would be very
different if they realised just how much the political process is manipulated
by corporations.

------
kahrkunne
Yeah let's have a popular uprising against this industry that employs millions
of people so that mr Musk can sell more cars for rich people

